# Half Pint Cornucopia/Urn Historical flasks.



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

I recently acquired the Light Orange amber one from Eric cowseatmaize,the others pictured I have had for quite a while. From left to right the Kensington Glass Works GIII-3 Cornucopia Half Pint Scarce in Aqua,a Keene or Coventry Glass Works GIII-7 Cornucopia listed as Common in Dark in Olive green,a New England Glass works GIII-10 Cornucopia in Golden Amber orange listed as Common and a Lancaster Glass Works GIII-15 Cornucopia Bright aqua listed also as common by Mckearin


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

8


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

9


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

10 This Kensington variety is quite rare in a LTC type of lip.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

11


----------



## Dugout (Mar 24, 2013)

Again Steve, Nice. I like the brown one the best.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice Steve, always like seeing posts of yours like this about old flasks. So do you know what the intended symbolism is with the pairing of the cornucopia and urn? Or is it purely decorational? I tend associate less positively with the idea of an "urn" but in these they seem pretty full of life-giving food too. What's the siginificance the image held back then, if any, and if you know?


----------

